# Brushless at GLRC



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys! :wave: 

Ok, how about a poll. It has been a argument, about brushless running with stock trucks and cars. No arguments, just vote.

Thank you,

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhh ic it now


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin, we are going to split the brushless form the stock class this weekend and give that a try.
Track Director,
Fred


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Dustin, we are going to split the brushless form the stock class this weekend and give that a try.
> Track Director,
> Fred


Well lets see what they say.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool and this affects the poll how
Truck Racer
David


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have tried it your way for the past six weeks and now we will do it our way this weekend period.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool beans, like i said tell me how it goes and ill see ya the 27th

truck racer
David


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Have fun, see you then.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ohhhhhhh i will


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys...


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Well since I have not been able to make it just yet.. from what I hear people are runing, there not runing the "Stock" brushless under ROAR definitions. The 4300 is considered stock. But I'm herring that what is running is the 5800 and that is not a "stock class" motor. From what I'm hearing is that there using the "STOCK" program on the 5800. Sure.. Right..... I realy believe that. My vote is if its a 4300 then it should run in stock, other than that, its a mod.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

That sound about right fish.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Like I mentioned earlier. I perfer brushed but I like the challenge of running with the brushless. :dude:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

If I had the 5800 brushless personally I'll run in the Mod class. Why would I want to run in the stock class?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

You can run a 5800 as a "stock", but you need to turn your throttle epa down to 70% AT MOST. There are guys running theirs anywhere from 60-70% in touring cars. I ran mine at 60, 65, and 70% last weekeend, but until I can control it through the corners I wont be running any Mod classes soon. Put me wherever and I'll run it. I don't really care one way or the other, as long as I'm racin'. :devil:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

FishRC said:


> ... But I'm herring that what is running is the 5800 and that is not a "stock class" motor...


Now we know what kind of fish he is.

Anyway, the 5800 is basically a 15-turn (a really GOOD one), so they should be in Mod class. The 4300 is probably about like a 21-turn (with low timing), so it might be a reasonable approximation of a stock. (I've never seen one run. This is just based on a magazine review and the fact that it's a 10.5 turn "Y" wound motor. 10.5 x 2 = 21) I definitely wouldn't rely on turning down the throttle. OOPS! I _accidentally_ bumped the knob. Plus you can teach it to run full throttle with the transmitter set at 70%.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey, GLRC is going to have a brushless class in stadium? Might have to check that out. And just for what it's worth, RnL last year allowed the brushless motors in mod, but the 4300 wasn't allowed in stock. It's close to a stock motor, but has the torque similar to a 10 turn brushed motor.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I guess thats another good thing about my "Ray Gun" Radio... You can't "accidentally" bump the button and turn up the throttle, you actually have to go into the throttle settings setup and change it, can't be done while driving.  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

same here eric


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

was wondering where everyone is racin at this saturday give me a call


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> Hey, GLRC is going to have a brushless class in stadium? Might have to check that out. And just for what it's worth, RnL last year allowed the brushless motors in mod, but the 4300 wasn't allowed in stock. It's close to a stock motor, but has the torque similar to a 10 turn brushed motor.


 Any track I have been to runs brushless with mod.R&L,Lazer,The nite race in AnnArbor and so on.Why is it such a problem here in grand rapids ?Maybe becouse non stock motors have been allowed in the past to run in stock and the Track Director let it go .I think so if they would have done this wright the frist time this would not be a problem now.If non aporoved stock motors run in stock then you should just call it run what every you want not stock. As Warpwind said they sould be in with mod


----------

